# Oil change due & service due message



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Press the Button at the end of your Turn Signal stalk for 2 seconds, the message will disappear like Trump!


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

What message are you trying to remove? If you're talking about the timing belt message, you need to disconnect your battery for a minute. Other service messages are cleared through DIC navigation buttons as mentioned. Warning messages can't always be "cleared"


----------



## Danbon92 (Jan 20, 2021)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Press the Button at the end of your Turn Signal stalk for 2 seconds, the message will disappear like Trump!


Have tried this and doesn’t work


----------



## Danbon92 (Jan 20, 2021)

Ma v e n said:


> What message are you trying to remove? If you're talking about the timing belt message, you need to disconnect your battery for a minute. Other service messages are cleared through DIC navigation buttons as mentioned. Warning messages can't always be "cleared"


The ‘oil change soon’ and ‘service is due’ these messages


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

To reset my oil change message, the car needs to be in the on position but not running. Hope this helps


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Danbon92 said:


> Okay, so I’ve done a service myself and I am having trouble removing the message. I have tried the menu and vehicle info centre way - mine for some reason doesn’t have this option. Have also tried the accelerator option with no avail. I’m from the UK so am having trouble finding an answer as Chevrolet don’t exist here any more.
> someone help! I have contacted Vauxhall dealers as they are approved repairers for Chevrolet and they do not have a clue.


As stated before push the button on the end of the turn signal after putting in run position and turning the end of the turn signal to where it has the % of oil life remaining and then It should display reset oil life? after pressing the end of the turn signal again and then turn the turn signal to yes and press the button in the end of the turn signal and it should reset to 100% and all go out, Check this out:


----------



## Danbon92 (Jan 20, 2021)

Patman said:


> As stated before push the button on the end of the turn signal after putting in run position and turning the end of the turn signal to where it has the % of oil life remaining and then It should display reset oil life? after pressing the end of the turn signal again and then turn the turn signal to yes and press the button in the end of the turn signal and it should reset to 100% and all go out, Check this out:


Hello, 
Thanks for your advice however my screen doesn’t have that option and doesn’t have the oil % in my set up.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

With key ON engine OFF, navigate to the oil life page in the info pages or bring up the screen with code 82 displayed (I guess this is what you have, you haven't provided much detail) then press the brake pedal and the SET/CLR button on turn signal switch at same time .

You could also provide us with year, trim level etc, and maybe a picture of your cluster to help.

Or you could undertake a 5 second Google search for Chevrolet UK owners manuals


----------



## Danbon92 (Jan 20, 2021)

Ma v e n said:


> With key ON engine OFF, navigate to the oil life page in the info pages or bring up the screen with code 82 displayed (I guess this is what you have, you haven't provided much detail) then press the brake pedal and the SET/CLR button on turn signal switch at same time .
> 
> You could also provide us with year, trim level etc, and maybe a picture of your cluster to help.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the input. My screen doesn’t look like that. I think it’s just because mines a eu/Korean one and not a US one. Have googled and only thing I’m finding is that it’ll have to be connected to a scanner and removed this way.


----------



## Danbon92 (Jan 20, 2021)

this is what my screen looks like. It’s a different set up


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

When you use the rectangle button to move over to the vehicle on icon on your display and scroll through the pages with the ring, there's no spot for oil life or oil %? Did you try the method with key on, brake pedal depressed and set/CLR button with your message displayed or on the monitor page? That's from the UK manual.

I'll have to check and see if the EU or Korean one is different.


----------



## Danbon92 (Jan 20, 2021)

I will try that one again but before it gets rid of the message but just for that journey it doesn’t clear it completely. No there isn’t an oil % option on my car. Thank you


----------

